# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــقنــوات الــفضـائية  http://www.m9c.net/uploads/15451516931.png

## سلطان بوكو

ريكورد   تيفي 11661 هوت بيرد   
لأول مره بالتاريخ  كيف أصبحت الفرنسيه

----------

